# Powder painted spoons



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Been messing around with powder painting some of my own spoons. A little harder than expected to get clean lines and good designs but think I am making progress. Hoping to get good enough to sell some soon if not at least it saves a few bucks per spoon























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

they look good,do not worie abouth line.
meke base color and put big dots on them it will stand out and is simple.
if you make more,harborfreight has magnetic powder gun and they have cheepest powder.buy basic color and 2lb blue and 2lb clear and mix your color..
buy on sale from seling powder by lb and holiday shiping free.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks what's the best way to do dots. I've tried blanks and screwed holes and just did a quick burst but get alot of overspray 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good! Like paint, you can get transparent powder paints. ‘Summer Punch’ from prismatic powders is an example. Apply it over a silver blank and you get that ‘pink antifreeze’ metallic color that’s on the commercial ‘pink Panties’ spoons. The spoons in the second photo will be killer with metallic pink or metallic chartreuse backs. 

Before you start selling spoons, make sure you catch some fish on them to see how they hold up. I wish I could find the photo of what the walleye did to a spoon i powder painted. It was really satisfying to know I could make a spoon that worked, but it lost about 50% of the finish after about 8 fish. I now coat all my spoons with 2 coats of thinned Klass Kote to make them impervious to walleye teeth. Spray on acrylic clear is not durable enough and unthinned epoxy is too thick and would affect the action. KBS diamond might work but I never tried it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I am going to start painting a few backs also. What size and brand hooks do most people use. Seems like there are a thousand different answers and not all sizes are the same looking to buy a bulk pack for scorpion and standard size spoons.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jmyers8 said:


> Thanks I am going to start painting a few backs also. What size and brand hooks do most people use. Seems like there are a thousand different answers and not all sizes are the same looking to buy a bulk pack for scorpion and standard size spoons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


there is video TJ tuckle,powder painting spoons.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

jmyers8 said:


> Thanks I am going to start painting a few backs also. What size and brand hooks do most people use. Seems like there are a thousand different answers and not all sizes are the same looking to buy a bulk pack for scorpion and standard size spoons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just use the inexpensive eagle claw ‘laser sharp’ treble hooks from Walmart. I’ve also been using siwash single hooks on some. I can’t tell a difference in hookups between the two for walleye, but the siwash hooks definitely keep steelhead hooked up better than trebles. I’m not sure that’s a good thing if you intend to release them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Great work on the spoons! Thin metal parts like spoons or blades are some of the most difficult pieces to powder paint, and we love seeing all of the great results. 

Good Fishin',

Jann's Netcraft


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's a couple more batches I got finished up anxious to use these soon.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I see you have added a splash of orange to the blue/chrome spoons. The blue/chrome bandit that worked so well last year also has a touch of orange. I painted maybe a half dozen like that last year thinking they’d be a hot color and I never managed to catch a single fish on that color combo. I’d be interested to know if that color combination works for you once you fish with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll let you know. That was my thought to match the bandit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought of this because I recently watched a podcast on YouTube with Ross Robertson discussing the spoon development process with the owner of Silver Streak tackle. One of the things they discussed was how many of their prototypes that they think will be effective turn out to not work so well. For this reason, Silver Streak field tests everything to verify it works before offering to the public. He said a successful product must first and foremost appeal to the customer for them to buy it and give it time in the water and second it must produce fish or the buyer will leave it in their tackle box and never make follow up purchases. If you think about it, as basement or garage lure builders, we’re making untested prototypes. I’ve been building a tackle collection based on a concept of ‘matched sets’ of maybe a dozen color combinations. An example of this matched set concept would be a blue/chrome bandit, a blue/chrome shallow diving crankbait, blue/chrome spoons large and small, blue/chrome spinner blades, etc. The idea is for these matched sets to be interchangeable to some extent. Another example of matched set would be blueberry muffin spoon and IB frozen crankbait. Both chartreuse/purple. If blueberry muffin spoon is working on the dipsy lines, I may put out an IB frozen crankbait on a board. I have on my todo list to create an IB Frozen shallow diver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

